# Which is better from Sony SRS d9 2.1 vs Edifier C2 2.1 for LED TV ?



## koolshunti (Apr 4, 2013)

The TV is mainly used for normal cable watching from stb and movies from USB. No gaming. So which of the two is better. The LED TV inbuilt sound is poor. Which has more bass among the 2 ? Do the tweeters in the edifier make any difference to overall output?. Please help.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

Get Sony SRS D9


----------



## koolshunti (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for ur reply. My parents also watch the TV and they watch the serials/soaps daily. So would the sony in your opinion be a more boomy and 
noisy for the voice or would the edifier would be better.?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 7, 2013)

koolshunti said:


> Thanks for ur reply. My parents also watch the TV and they watch the serials/soaps daily. So would the sony in your opinion be a more boomy and
> noisy for the voice or would the edifier would be better.?



Same answer Sony will be more boomy and will have more loud vocals compared to Edifier C2


----------



## koolshunti (Apr 8, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Same answer Sony will be more boomy and will have more loud vocals compared to Edifier C2



Thank you..


----------

